# Honda Generator misses when Eco Switch on



## slime

I have a brand new Honda EU20001 generator. It starts fine, runs well when the Eco Switch is off. When it is switched on, there is a very noticeable miss......it runs at about 2800-2900 rpm in eco mode, and you can hear the miss and see it on the tach. As I said, this is a brand new unit, first time fired up. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Waypoint

Possible it clears up as the engine breaks in. I ran my new EU2000 up to temp with Eco off, then applied a 900W-1300W heater for load. Ran 4 hours varying the loads, changed the oil, and it purrs like a kitten. Same procedure for the four EU2000i units at work.


----------



## slime

Waypoint....After warm up, did you apply 900-1300 Watt load with Eco Switch on or off? Did you run it for 4 hrs with varying loads with switch on? By the way, when I loaded it with 1250 watt blow drier there was quite a bit of vibration.


----------



## Waypoint

slime said:


> Waypoint....After warm up, did you apply 900-1300 Watt load with Eco Switch on or off? Did you run it for 4 hrs with varying loads with switch on? By the way, when I loaded it with 1250 watt blow drier there was quite a bit of vibration.


I kept Eco off during break-in.


----------



## Robert Coats

Inquire with the selling dealer. They can either repair or replace the unit as necessary. 

No way should a brand new unit behave that way.


----------



## Waypoint

I'll agree with Robert Coats. Vibrating (running rough) under load out of the box is likely either bad gas or an engine issue.


----------



## Chuck

slime said:


> I have a brand new Honda EU20001 generator. It starts fine, runs well when the Eco Switch is off. When it is switched on, there is a very noticeable miss......it runs at about 2800-2900 rpm in eco mode, and you can hear the miss and see it on the tach. As I said, this is a brand new unit, first time fired up. Any help would be appreciated.


Your EU2000 has a tach?


----------



## Chuck

I have an EU2000 that's a few years old. It surges rather than idles with no load & Eco switch on. If I choke it about half way, it'll idle but vibrate quite abit especially with a 600w quartz light plugged in(Eco switch still on). It will run fairly smoothly with Eco switch off & no choke. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Robert Coats

slime said:


> I have a brand new Honda EU20001 generator. It starts fine, runs well when the Eco Switch is off. When it is switched on, there is a very noticeable miss......it runs at about 2800-2900 rpm in eco mode, and you can hear the miss and see it on the tach. As I said, this is a brand new unit, first time fired up. Any help would be appreciated.


Check your serial number; Honda issued a Service Bulletin back in July about fuel system contamination. A limited number of units may have stale/bad fuel in the tank. Usually running fresh fuel for 40 minutes clears it up, but the carburetor may require cleaning in severe cases. 

Affected units are limited to serials number range *EACT-100001* through *EACT-1144471*. 

Your selling dealer should refer to _Honda Generators Service Bulletin #49_ for details. Qualified units are usually repaired under warranty at no charge.


----------



## Robert Coats

Chuck said:


> I have an EU2000 that's a few years old. It surges rather than idles with no load & Eco switch on. If I choke it about half way, it'll idle but vibrate quite abit especially with a 600w quartz light plugged in(Eco switch still on). It will run fairly smoothly with Eco switch off & no choke. Should I be concerned?


The EU2000i can vibrate somewhat at low speeds, but should be able to run smoothly with the choke fully OFF. If you have to apply the choke at all to get it to run smooth, there is likely a partial blockage of the main jet or other internal area of the carburetor. This can happen if fuel is left in the tank for more than 45 days, especially if the fuel contains any ethanol. 

Sometimes, running a fuel system cleaner along with fresh gasoline can clear up the problem, but the carburetor itself may need to be cleaned. This is not a hard job, and only requires a few hand tools, aerosol carb cleaning spray, and some compressed air. Send me a private message with your email address and I can send you a copy of the procedure.


----------



## slime

Thanks all for input. No Chuck, mine does not have a tach. I used a tach I had. Also, Robert, thanks for recall alert...mine is not included in that serial # range.


----------



## Chuck

Thanks, Robert for all the very helpful info you provide for all of us.

The gas has been in there all year. But it's been treated with a strong dose of Sta-bil & I usually run it once a month for about half an hour. Although, recently it has sat longer between runs. Should I be treating my gas with the additive for ethanol gas? I haven't been cause it's rather expensive.
Also, is it ok to run a generator without a load?


----------



## Chuck

slime said:


> Thanks all for input. No Chuck, mine does not have a tach. I used a tach I had. Also, Robert, thanks for recall alert...mine is not included in that serial # range.


How did you attach the tach?


----------



## Waypoint

Chuck said:


> How did you attach the tach?


Good question, the procedure can be found here:

Honda EU2000i tachometer installation


----------



## Robert Coats

Chuck said:


> Should I be treating my gas with the additive for ethanol gas? I haven't been cause it's rather expensive.


I don't recommend storing fuel for more than 90 days, even if treated with a stabilizer. This is particularly true for gasoline that contains any ethanol. Any fuel that gets close to 60-90 days old, I dump into my car's tank and refill the fuel can(s) with fresh.

My generator is only used for back-up if the power goes out. So, I keep the fuel tank and carburetor completely dry. 



Chuck said:


> Also, is it ok to run a generator without a load?


All Honda generators are just fine to run with no load. No need to exercise them, really. 

Just keep some fresh fuel on-hand, and keep the generator dry. Avoid gumming up the carburetor due to stale fuel, and just add fresh to the tank if/when you need to run the generator.


----------



## Chuck

I've always thought it was a bad thing to let a carb be dry. Something about it causing the seals & gaskets to go bad.


----------



## slime

Problem fixed. Took generator to Honda dealer. In their words, "found material in carburetor from manufacturing". The warranty covered it and it runs fine now with eco-switch on. I knew it was very unlikely that it was the gas because I always filter my gas twice. The gas was purchased the day I filled generator. I also put a gallon in a gallon glass jar to look for water and/or dirt. It was perfectly clear. Thanks for input. 

By the way, Chuck...I did not attach tach...used a hand one that I have. Just held wand close to spark plug.


----------



## Waypoint

Congrats! Glad it was fixed, enjoy your gen.


----------



## Chuck

*What's actually happening?*

I'm trying to understand what is actually happening inside the carb. 

As in, why does it run smooth when the choke is set half way? 

Is it because a lean condition is created by not enough fuel being able to flow thru the main jet due to it being partially clogged? And then by reducing the amount of air entering the carb by closing the choke half way balances out the fuel/air mixture?


----------



## Robert Coats

Chuck said:


> I'm trying to understand what is actually happening inside the carb.
> 
> As in, why does it run smooth when the choke is set half way?
> 
> Is it because a lean condition is created by not enough fuel being able to flow thru the main jet due to it being partially clogged? And then by reducing the amount of air entering the carb by closing the choke half way balances out the fuel/air mixture?


Bingo. You are 100% correct in your description. 

Classic clogged jet (or restricted fuel flow) problem is often easily diagnosed on a warm engine that won't run smoothly unless the choke is closed.


----------

